

Wrong: 5 Reasons Lossless Formats Will Not Destroy MP3 - naish
http://blog.wired.com/music/2008/07/why-lossless-fo.html

======
silentbicycle
Aside from the reasons listed, not all mp3 players even play formats like FLAC
in the first place. Also, even as a generic term -- unless they're iPods,
they're "MP3 players", so they're probably going to be closely associated with
MP3 files until something radically different comes along. It took me a bit to
find a player I liked that could play ogg vorbis. (It was an iAudio U2 flash
drive, several years ago.) Granted, there are also Apple and Microsoft
lossless codecs, but file format fragmentation is part of the problem here.

Also, not all music even benefits from the careful encoding that could
benefit, say, Beethoven. One of my favorite bands, The Mountain Goats, has
recorded about half of their numerous releases on an old Panasonic boombox.
Also, some studio music is produced so poorly that a lossless copy off CD
wouldn't help much
(<http://www.mindspring.com/~mrichter/dynamics/dynamics.htm>).

------
akd
Stupid article. Nobody ever claimed lossless will destroy MP3. It will be
supported in some MP3 players for those people who want it. Why does
everything have to be about one product destroying another? They will coexist.

------
adduc
Size Size Size Size Size. People want to be able to put all their music on
their iPods. Using lossless formats they're not able to with the low-end
players.

